# Vermilion River



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

Looks like the V got the rain it needed for a push of fish will it be fishable this weekend? Not sure how faster that river will drop to a fisable level.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Going to the V Friday with my son, I will try to post by AM Saturday.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya guys me and steelinatrout are gonna hit up the river soon. don't know if we can in a few days because we have a family emergency. throw your prayers this way if ya got some. hopefully will let ya guys kno if the v has some steelies!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Prayers will be sent your way Fishaholic.

Good luck to those that make it out this weekend.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the prayers! so far they r working. well did anyone go out? is it still too muddy? any fish? can't wait! I am tying up a storm just waiting to fish.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Fished the V Friday from the park down to the log jam, 1 good hook up lost it at the net. Water was low and muddy, but not the normal fall leaf problems. 
Never saw a fish moving, talked with a guy using hardwear who said he landed 2 otherwise river was empty of other guys. lots of new dead fall since spring.
If you know the V well and you need some land marks send me and E-mail and I'll do the best I can. If I wasn't working I would fish it today ms [email protected]


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thanks for the report. we usually fish the route 2. fish prolly ain't make it that far yet. right now we are off to repair my cousins waders. stupid sharp sticks. what were ya using if ya don't mind me asking. eggs or streamers. I tie my own flies now and I can't wait to try um on on the big steelheads!! this is my 1st time flying for steels and even catching one before! actually I caught one on a spinner bait but it snapped when I tried to pick the fish up. then I realized I need to fly fish instead!! I never fished regular except maybe 1 or 2 times since I started at the end of spring!


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Fish.. Hope all is well with you. I was using a sucker spawn egg (green) below a cone head bead pattern (black) on the bottom under an indicator fishing the foam line against the bank. Good luck keep me posted.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

everything looks good now guys! thanks for the prayers. ok I am gonna make me a few green eggs now cause I also heard from another guy that he used green. what size you use? I am gonna make some 12's. I think I got some 6's already but those might be too big. I also hear early steelies like to chase minnow pattersn? I have a chartruse and white clouser I made. maybe that would work since its got the chartreuse in it?


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Chartreuse Angora yarn tied with red thread on a Daiichi #1520 size 10


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

clip is that a sucker spawn your talking about making or a single egg? I use angora for my spawns and glo yarn for single eggs just made up 4 beadhead chartruese single eggs. I got eggs in all colors and I got sucker spawns in orange and pink and crystal meths in white and orange. I need to get some chartruese angora now.


----------



## clip (Oct 25, 2007)

Fish Sorry, I was in a hurry. That was a sucker spawn pattern. My best producing colors tend to be peach,bubblegum and cheese. the meth patterns work better for me in the spring. I use the egg for a dropper with a attention getter first something like bugger, egg sucking leach or puke fly. hope it helps ms


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok thanks for clearing that up


----------

